# need some info



## Dotti (Aug 20, 2010)

I am looking for the chrome trim that are on each side of my 67 but I don't know what it is called in english:S

It's on the rear quarter, between the wheels, bottom of the doors and front fenders.

I hope you understand this



Hjörtur/Iceland


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

is called the rocker panel trim and on 67' it was two pieces each side for doors and there were fender and quarter pieces also, they were different for 66' and 67'


----------



## Dotti (Aug 20, 2010)

Okey thank you


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you very welcome...if you can't find them Aimes, and OPG has reproductions in the states


----------

